# How is it possible...



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, so I had gotten 5 Cory Cat Fish, which I assumed were all male. Anyway, after all my fish died except the Corys and one Zebra, all the sudden I had 7 Cory, 2 small of course. I have no idea how they did it, anyone know anything about breeding Corys? Aren't they egg layers? Not to mention I never fed any "baby" food so to speak, no brine shrimp or anything and they somehow survived.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it is pretty obvious that you didn't just have males. You must have had at least one female. Eggs laid. Eggs hatched. Fry!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow RST you must be really good at breeding cories if you don't even know your doing it! I agree with COM, you must have had at least 1 female lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories will lay eggs on glass or plants or whatever they find suitable.. the female may have laid quite a number of eggs; but only those 2 fry made it. as you fed the other fish you were also feeding the fry. they just nibbled the fine particles that were left when the big pieces crumbled up..


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The fry would've also eaten whatever microscopic fauna you have in your tank. Your plants and other ornaments are a great place for small algae and animal colonies for form and attach themselves. Good luck with the new fish.
 Tony


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

that is awesome, when mine laid eggs all the other fish eat them


----------

